# Setting up first Walstad tank this weekend



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi folks! First post. Been lurking and researching a lot. Got my Miracle Gro ready - soaking and rinsing. Got plain kitty litter and some crushed oyster shell (very soft water - KH 0, GH 4.) Haven't picked out cap yet. My question is - Do I absolutely need to heavily plant all at once? Taking my time - no fish for awhile. I would really like to add a few plants at a time and let my design "evolve". Not months or even weeks, just a few every 4 or 5 days. Thanks! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC and the Walstad method!

The reason for planting heavily right away is so the plants can act as the biological filter, absorbing excess nutrients especially ammonia. This is critical if you want to add fish quickly. But you don't.

The main problem you may encounter (without fish) is algae from the nutrients not being used by healthy plants. Can you put a large, mature biological filter on the tank? This would help until you get enough plants in the tank.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, that makes sense. I better get busy picking out plants!

I do have mature filter media. I have another aquarium that has 2 filters running. The second filter was started in anticipation of the new aquarium over a month ago and seeded with material from the first filter.

Got the aquarium today. Already have my soil, kitty litter, and oyster shell layer in.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

GadgetGirl said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. I better get busy picking out plants!
> 
> I do have mature filter media. I have another aquarium that has 2 filters running. The second filter was started in anticipation of the new aquarium over a month ago and seeded with material from the first filter.
> 
> Got the aquarium today. Already have my soil, kitty litter, and oyster shell layer in.


I did the same thing gadget with a hob on a heavily stocked tank. I set my tank up on 9/14 and today is finally tested 0 ammonia 0 nitrites and 10-20ppm on nitrates. Dirted tank, moderately planted


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I think that's what I'm gonna do. Get as many plants as I can and use the mature filter. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I have softer water than you (0 KH and maybe 2 GH) and personally haven't had any issues with it. Oyster shell wont hurt, but just for reference sake and knowing 'what else is out there'. Not advising against it though



Michael said:


> Welcome to APC and the Walstad method!
> 
> The reason for planting heavily right away is so the plants can act as the biological filter, absorbing excess nutrients especially ammonia. This is critical if you want to add fish quickly. But you don't.
> 
> The main problem you may encounter (without fish) is algae from the nutrients not being used by healthy plants. Can you put a large, mature biological filter on the tank? This would help until you get enough plants in the tank.


Personally, I would expand on this advice and say that having a heavy plant mass from the start also promotes a healthy substrate. To put it simply, plant roots do things to encourage conditions in the substrate that are beneficial to them. Start the tank off from the first day with a heavy plant mass and you will get a heavy root-mass in the shortest amount of time after subjecting the soil to an aqueous environment.

I'm basing my opinion off a bit of theory and personal experience, but I've personally found that it affords a much more forgiving tank in terms of getting the substrate right, and benefits the stability in other (already mentioned) areas.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Skizhx said:


> I have softer water than you (0 KH and maybe 2 GH) and personally haven't had any issues with it. Oyster shell wont hurt, but just for reference sake and knowing 'what else is out there'. Not advising against it though
> 
> Personally, I would expand on this advice and say that having a heavy plant mass from the start also promotes a healthy substrate. To put it simply, plant roots do things to encourage conditions in the substrate that are beneficial to them. Start the tank off from the first day with a heavy plant mass and you will get a heavy root-mass in the shortest amount of time after subjecting the soil to an aqueous environment.
> 
> I'm basing my opinion off a bit of theory and personal experience, but I've personally found that it affords a much more forgiving tank in terms of getting the substrate right, and benefits the stability in other (already mentioned) areas.


My snails literally disintergrated when I moved to my present home. I never had this problem in other places I've lived that had moderately hard water. Also, my hornwort that I've had for 20 years in numerous locations melted. Assumed I needed more calcium (harder water). Correct me if I'm wrong. My tetras and corys are doing great though!

I have decided to place a huge order with Peabody's Paradise as soon as I'm ready to start filling with water. I like their web site as it breaks the plants down by light categories.

I think the plants make me more nervous than anything else. Been keeping fish for 40+ years, but I have limited experience with plants on this scale. Anubias, hornwort, that's about it!

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

